# Large Takashima Awasedo BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Aug 23, 2011)

Just wanted to let you guys know that we finally have these back in stock.

Takashima Awasedo (Large)

Here are a couple of videos i shot using these takashima awasedo (the stone in the video is the smaller size one that we carry):

[video=youtube;XE_qfCNoW30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XE_qfCNoW30[/video]

[video=youtube;ghaAzCdX66k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghaAzCdX66k[/video]


----------

